# the expatriates in Germany ( i need your help )



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello, My Friends,
I tried more to find a job in Germany but no any positive response from the companies.
I'm sure this because of I'm outside of Germany.
so, can someone help me only to get an appointment for an interview in Germany?
I don't need a job offer, only I need to an interview in Germany because they need it in the embassy to approve the job Seeker visa.
My work experience is: Chemist at chemicals company for 3 years, laboratory Manager, Quality control Chemist, and inspector of Reverse Osmosis Unit for 5 years 
my Education is: Bachelor Degree in Science - Chemistry Department ( Zagazig University - Egypt ) 
thanks in advance


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I think your problem is that you only have a BSc and most German chemical companies look for employees with a minimum of a MSc and preferably a PhD.


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

*Sunshine* said:


> I think your problem is that you only have a BSc and most German chemical companies look for employees with a minimum of a MSc and preferably a PhD.


I know if I have Master Degree it will help me more, but I saw many jobs doesn't need master degree it only needs to BSc with good experience.
anyway thanks ( Sunshine )


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AhmedRezk said:


> I know if I have Master Degree it will help me more, but I saw many jobs doesn't need master degree it only needs to BSc with good experience.
> anyway thanks ( Sunshine )


The question is, are employers willing to go through the expense and hassle of sponsoring a non EEA-national for a position that only requires a Bachelors degree?


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> The question is, are employers willing to go through the expense and hassle of sponsoring a non EEA-national for a position that only requires a Bachelors degree?


I feel as I didn't learn or get any qualification,
you know I got many offers to study MSc from Bradford University, Bangor University, and Sheffield University in the UK and from Stockholm University in Sweden but when you have the priority to do something especially if you have a family and big life expenses you will think again to pay the tuition fee and continue your study.
but I will try to study MSc degree in the future.
thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AhmedRezk said:


> I feel as I didn't learn or get any qualification,
> you know I got many offers to study MSc from Bradford University, Bangor University, and Sheffield University in the UK and from Stockholm University in Sweden but when you have the priority to do something especially if you have a family and big life expenses you will think again to pay the tuition fee and continue your study.
> but I will try to study MSc degree in the future.
> thanks.


I wasn't judging your qualification. I was trying to give you a realistic outlook on things. I can empathise with having to work and earn money for the family.

If a German employer is able to fill a position from the pool of applicants already in the country with permission to work, they are unlikely to try and get somebody who will not be available to start work for three months or more and success in applying for the visa is uncertain.

Why Germany? I would have thought that you can earn a lot more in Saudi.

Have you checked living expenses and taxes in Germany?


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> I wasn't judging your qualification. I was trying to give you a realistic outlook on things. I can empathise with having to work and earn money for the family.
> 
> If a German employer is able to fill a position from the pool of applicants already in the country with permission to work, they are unlikely to try and get somebody who will not be available to start work for three months or more and success in applying for the visa is uncertain.
> 
> ...


many thanks, ALKB.
I know what you meant, so i came to this forum for help.
because I know here many experts like you and I will get the proper answer.
now, seriously I plan to get the master degree.
the part regarding Saudi Arabia and the jobs opportunities here I'm here since 5 years ago and I dealt with the worst mentality in all over the world, I'm sorry to say that but this is true. 
i talk about the companies owners not about the Saudi people.
and the sponsorship system here also is very bad you can't move from any company to the other without the permission of your sponsor and this is impossible.
the last year in Saudi Arabia the government issued a new law related to the taxes,
you know I paid taxes for my sons 3200 SAR and my wife 1600 SAR only taxes for residence except the fee of the ID issue or renewal every year ( 5000 SAR ) for 3 persons.
sorry for this long text but I know everywhere has its difficulties.
thanks again


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AhmedRezk said:


> many thanks, ALKB.
> I know what you meant, so i came to this forum for help.
> because I know here many experts like you and I will get the proper answer.
> now, seriously I plan to get the master degree.
> ...


My husband used to work in Saudi Arabia and I wouldn't move there ever. The whole iqama system is little more than slavery in my view, even though skilled jobs can be highly paid. Anywhere that requires an exit visa (or permission from my husband to travel at all) is not for me.

I just thought I'd mention taxes because a lot of people who have worked in the gulf region before but don't have European experience, tend to be deeply shocked at the amount of deductions from gross salary, lack of cheap domestic staff and general inability to save a lot of money in Germany.


----------



## AhmedRezk (Mar 8, 2018)

ALKB said:


> My husband used to work in Saudi Arabia and I wouldn't move there ever. The whole iqama system is little more than slavery in my view, even though skilled jobs can be highly paid. Anywhere that requires an exit visa (or permission from my husband to travel at all) is not for me.
> 
> I just thought I'd mention taxes because a lot of people who have worked in the gulf region before but don't have European experience, tend to be deeply shocked at the amount of deductions from gross salary, lack of cheap domestic staff and general inability to save a lot of money in Germany.


I think you know the last taxes the government here in Saudi Arabia has been decided, and also may you know the bad situation here these days.
about the skilled workers and their high salary, 
i have 7 years experience in the chemical laboratories, Water treatment, Quality of water, Chemical Preparations, and Reverse Osmosis Unit Inspector.
and I have a good dealing with many chemicals analysis devices like HPLC, IC, GC, ICP, and Spectrophotometer.
with this experiences, i can't get a good job here because i can't go anywhere without the permission of the sponsor, I got many jobs offer here with very good salary but I couldn't go because the sponsor refused.
so, I hate this country more and every country has the same rules.
i will return to Egypt or another country respects the people.
this is everything.
thanks again


----------

